
The Schizophrenic and the Psychocrat - dorpy
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/03/07/schizophrenic-psychocrat/
======
navjack27
I'm so very confused by this long rambling

~~~
oceanghost
I have enough experience with schizophrenia and mental illness to take a stab
at this.

This is written by a schizophrenic, or someone in psychosis, or someone
attempting to mimic that.

Schizophrenics are experiencing a very different reality than us, and
psychiatry is inherently trying to tease them out of that reality-- which many
of them reject. They are prone to paranoid delusions as well, so the
combination of these things is very bad.

I once knew a schizophrenic person who told me about the "bad men in the white
coats who gave him the pills that made the voice of Jesus go away."

He's figured out something that's partially true, many of the things we define
as mental illness, are not. Our society causes some mental illness with the
chronic and unnecessary stress is places on people. But he's incorrectly
extrapolated that to "there is no such thing as mental illness."

